
Google Cloud Outage - vaibhavgandhi12
https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/cloud-networking/19007
======
verdverm
Cloud Router issue in us-central1

Does not seem wide spread

~~~
theDoug
Yeah, looks like 52 minutes for a routing issue in one zone in a single
region. Not that downtime is fun for anyone.

Disclosure: I work for Google Cloud

